

Steve Jobs, Superhero - benjlang
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/28/steve-jobs-superhero

======
kryptiskt
It seems unavoidable that from now on lots of managers the world over will
cargo cult the surface characteristics of Steve Jobs' management style in the
hope of obtaining his "magic", everybody seems to have read that book. I hope
it won't be a huge fad, working under a second-rate Jobs imitator is pretty
much my vision of Hell.

~~~
shaka881
Similarly, I have nightmares of working with a second rate designer who has
drank too much Apple Kool Aid. DESIGN UBER ALLES! Stop being so pessimistic,
codemonkey!

------
00101000100101
Another bulletpoint suggestion for motivating top talent: * Set up no-poach
agreements with other employers so that they can never leave.

Wotta superhero!

------
denzil_correa
I don't think there's a "cast & stone" mantra to success. I believe great guys
like Steve find their own mantra independently and that's what works.
Understand your work force, business and independently derive your own mantra.
I guess that's what Steve asked others to do, not copy him.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Have I been wrong 40+ years when I've been saying "cast _IN_ stone"? If so,
what is the etymology of that phrase? (I was at least in my teens when I was
told the saying was "for all intents _AND_ purposes" instead of "for all
intensive purposes".)

------
dos1
The author read Steve's biography and came away thinking Steve was some kind
of superhero. He argues Steve used his weaknesses along with his strengths to
become some kind of miraculous management guru, successfully motivating his
top talent despite being "prickly".

That's not the same book I read. I was a big Steve supporter, but I've lost
most of the respect I had for the man after reading his biography. The book I
read showed an immature, volatile, rude and cold man who had more luck than he
deserved. Sure Steve was smart, and he was by all accounts charismatic. But at
the end of the day, he wasn't a very good human being. Steve acted like an
impetuous child. He was an orphan who in turn abandoned his own children. He
sounded like a terrible husband and an even worse friend. His management style
to me sounded like that of a three year old. Screaming, crying, pitching fits
and generally caring only about himself.

I think the author is giving Steve too much credit for the way he handled his
top employees. There were plenty listed in the biography who left, disgusted
by him. If Steve had even an ounce of empathy for others, I imagine he could
have gone even farther than he did.

~~~
anthonys
After reading the book, I thought much the same as you did and felt quite
underwhelmed as a result.

However, that said, after reading that post today, it turns out I did learn
something from that book/the "Jobs" way and that is to focus on the top
performers. Sure, some left but it would seem the right ones stayed given
where Apple is today. Whilst Steve may not have always been able to explain
exactly what he wanted, he certainly knew what he wanted. Those that stuck
with him obviously learnt to deal with that better than the others.

So if anything, that article has helped me 'get' something from a book that I
was otherwise disappointed with, and for that I am grateful. Fingers crossed I
find myself in a role one day where I can combine multiple management
approaches, including some of the ones used by Steve Jobs, to maybe achieve an
even greater result.

